# :(



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I haven't been on as much as usual because one of my dogs bolted out of the door and has gone missing. My mind says he's been stolen and he's gone but my heart hasn't been able to stop looking. I've called every police department, animal control, and HSUS, and some of my amazing GP friends have posted ads on Craigslist for me since my phone is glitching like crazy. The worst part is he is my rescue dog and he needs to be handled by somebody that knows what they are doing. I hope and pray somebody has so many problems with him that they take him to a local vet (I've called them all) or brings him back. I miss him so much 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I hate when that happens. It's the not knowing that's so hard


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry , hope he shows up for you. We had a lady come in our shop last week and said she found a dog on the road and was asking us if she can keep it. Like WTF is wrong with people, told her the ethical thing would be to look for the owners and she looked at us all blank and stupid.. So hopefully she did the right thing but makes you wonder about people.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

redog said:


> I hate when that happens. It's the not knowing that's so hard


Yes it is. Especially knowing where he came from and how far he has come since I got him. I don't want him ending back up where he was. Not to mention he is EXTREMELY dog aggressive. I'm not sure that just anybody can handle him.  and he has food allergies and food issues. God I just want him back home where he's safe and loved. It feels empty without him running around terrorizing stuff.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> Sorry , hope he shows up for you. We had a lady come in our shop last week and said she found a dog on the road and was asking us if she can keep it. Like WTF is wrong with people, told her the ethical thing would be to look for the owners and she looked at us all blank and stupid.. So hopefully she did the right thing but makes you wonder about people.


Ya and some breeds of dogs bring a good price even without papers. Bull Terriers being one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Oh my god Paola, I am so so sorry.

Sending so many good vibes your way for a safe return.

*hugs*


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

sucks so bad! Hopefully someone will be able to catch him and read his tags and call you about him. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I hate this!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh my god I am so sorry to hear this! I couldn't imagine what your going through. Positive vibes your way

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

poor guy I sure hope someone finds him and brings him to a vet or shelter...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Sorry, that sucks! I hope you find him soon. *


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Is he microchipped?

How can someone NOT return someone's pet? Would you keep a lost kid?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Is he microchipped?
> 
> How can someone NOT return someone's pet? Would you keep a lost kid?!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Depends on the ranso.... I mean reward


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Sincerely sorry to her of this Princesspaola, my best wishes are with you. I hope to read of your poor boy's recovery ASAP. Hang in there and ask everyone in your area to help keep an eye out for him. 

Joe


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Geez that sucks. Many prayers for you and yours.

Really hope you get him back soon.

If he gets to a shelter or HSUS I hope they actually call you and don't think he is too dangerous to return to you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

